# Here we go again.



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Renewed my car insurance and Uber keeps kicking it out. I have submitted it 4 times now and within a few hours it is like I never submitted it in the first place. I also submitted my new registration and it went right through.

Every time I renew my insurance I go through this crap with them and always have to call them or message them to get it approved.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Submit current & renewed policy together at the same time.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Denied again so I messaged them. There is not a clear enough definition between the edge of the card and the back ground in my picture so I took another picture with a brown desk as the back ground.

Funny thing is the same white back ground I have been using was used for my registration that went right through. About 2 minutes after sending insurance card a 5th time I got a message from them that he sees it and approved it.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Technology company.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Illini said:


> Technology company.


Rohit doesn't know how to check new submitted insurance cards. 
Technology company doesn't know how is going on with Rohit And don't try to fix Rohit.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I have found if I download an insurance card and submit a screen shot of it, it gets accepted on the first attempt. 

Submiting a picture of an actual card is always an adventure.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Renewed my car insurance and Uber keeps kicking it out. I have submitted it 4 times now and within a few hours it is like I never submitted it in the first place. I also submitted my new registration and it went right through.
> 
> Every time I renew my insurance I go through this crap with them and always have to call them or message them to get it approved.


Insurance policies have specific start and end dates and times.
If you send in your renewal too early, Uber rejects it.
You have to wait until the renewed policy takes effect, then upload it.
Is that what's going on?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Illini said:


> Technology company.


Take no ledgy.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Insurance policies have specific start and end dates and times.
> If you send in your renewal too early, Uber rejects it.
> You have to wait until the renewed policy takes effect, then upload it.
> Is that what's going on?


No, you can upload your new card I think within 10 days (if I remember correctly from 2 years ago) of the other expiring and they will accept it. If the new card is effective more than 10 days out you need to send in a picture of both together.

My issue was they could not see a clear border of the card because I had it lying flat n a white piece of paper. As soon as I did it with the brown desk top as the back ground they accepted it.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> No, you can upload your new card I think within 10 days (if I remember correctly from 2 years ago) of the other expiring and they will accept it.


They didn't with mine. 
I uploaded mine 2 or 3 days before expiration, and it was not accepted and my account put on hold.
Once I re-uploaded the current policy, it was accepted and back in business.
I had to wait until the day the renewed policy was in effect for it to be accepted.

I'm glad you got it worked out.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> They didn't with mine.
> I uploaded mine 2 or 3 days before expiration, and it was not accepted and my account put on hold.
> Once I re-uploaded the current policy, it was accepted and back in business.
> I had to wait until the day the renewed policy was in effect for it to be accepted.
> ...


That happened to me 2 years ago and I had to reload my old card to keep driving. That is when I called a them to ask what I am supposed to do. They told me at that time upload both cards or wait to within I think 10 days.

Only thing I can think is different reps do different things or each state is treated a little different. I think messaging them may help so a real person reviews it instead of a computer scanning it and interpreting it.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Renewed my car insurance and Uber keeps kicking it out. I have submitted it 4 times now and within a few hours it is like I never submitted it in the first place. I also submitted my new registration and it went right through.
> 
> Every time I renew my insurance I go through this crap with them and always have to call them or message them to get it approved.


Same thing happened to me. Look at your document list does it have a green check next to it? If so your all good.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I submitted my registration for Uber Taxi and they would not act on it. I had to make an appointment at the Green Light Centre. The lady there reinstated my account immediately. I do not know if you are close to a Green Light Centre, but, if you are, make an appointment.


----------

